# Possibly Genius



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Paulus or Jason,

Has anyone tried swapping the Citizen Ti Auto diver movement for the Standard SS Auto diver's movement, I reckon this could be a real cool modification, Simple and all

The dial gotta glow alot better plus the cooler dial look.

Any opinions??

Bry


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Paulus or Jason,
> 
> Has anyone tried swapping the Citizen Ti Auto diver movement for the Standard SS Auto diver's movement, I reckon this could be a real cool modification, Simple and all
> 
> ...


Hi Bryan,

If this is the crown at 8 auto diver you are talking about then I think it could well be a straight swap. As far as I know (I've never seen the Titanium model) they both use the same movement, have the crown/stem in the same position and I would imagine (I don't know though!) that the cases are of similar dimensions. Depends what changes have been made that aren't immediately obvious - the movement spacer dimensions could be different, as could the internal dimensions of the case itself. So it could be a fairly simple straightforward swap or it might be a right royal pain in the ar*e - I'll have a go if you provide the watches


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Paul,

I should've tried the swap when I had the SS Version, the Ti version glows like a treat









I'd like to get the SS version, again merely cus I enjoy the dial reluming.

Bry



pauluspaolo said:


> > Paulus or Jason,
> >
> > Has anyone tried swapping the Citizen Ti Auto diver movement for the Standard SS Auto diver's movement, I reckon this could be a real cool modification, Simple and all
> >
> ...


----------

